# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC16F628
Vai subj latgaliites baraholkaa dabuujams?
Cik maksaa?

----------


## BigBlackCat

Visticamaak baraholkaa vins ir dabujams, bet paradaas jautajums, cik dargaak tas maksaa. Manupraat pasutiit ELFA vareetu buut letaak.
Bet principaa kapeec tiesaam 16F628? Varbuut vareetu pielietot kaadu citu MC?

----------

Ar ko nepatiik PIC16F870? Superiigs procis, labaaks par F84 (tas pats, kas F62 ::  un leetaaks!!! 10-bit A/D un 20MHz un veel ruuupnieciskais variants (-40 liidz +85)!!!
mailto:a.g@apollo.lv

----------


## BigBlackCat

Runa, par to, kapeec tiesam PIC, varbuut ir vereets padomaat par Texas Instrument vai veel ko. Mans taads iespaids, kaa PICus izmanto tiiri peec inerces. TI mikrokontroleriem ir labaakas cenas un funkcijas.

----------

2 PIC-draugs
Nosauc cenas un vietas kur pirkt.

----------


## BigBlackCat

Baraholka, vai ELFAa. Pec cenaam aizej TEVALO, vai RTU ETF bibliotekaa

----------

BigBlackCat: 
PICam patiikama un vienkaarsha komandsisteema un vai TI ir prochi ar FLASH atminju?

clear:
es nopirku TEVALO, cenas katalogaa.

----------


## BigBlackCat

Principaa ja, FLASH vinam ir... Vieniigais kam? Pec ELFAs ir tikai divi PIC ar EEPROM datiem, visiem parejiem FLASH ir tikai programmu atmina

----------


## Elektronikis

Tagad Tevalo tirgo jebkurus PICus, ari tos, kas nav ELFA katalogaa. Piem., visus jaunos ar Flash. Vajag tik puikaam prasiit! :'(

----------


## clear

O.K.
Kur cenas redzamas?

----------


## PIC-draugs

Te viss laikam galīgi noštopējies. PIKiem nav draugu!? Vispār gribētos dzirdēt kādas idejas. Varbūt kādam ir COMPIC-5X programmatora algoritms un listings?

----------


## BigBlackCat

Ne, taadu neredzeeju. Man ir PICSTART+ un viss. Bet isteniiba, PIC laikaam jau saak zaudeet savaas poziicijas. Atmel un TI - Rulee

----------


## sharps

baraholkaa pirku pa 2,5Ls, bet C84 ir pa 1,5Ls abus DIP korpusos. elfaa gan tas ir daargaaks.
ka attiecas uz TI mikrokontrolieriem, tad nekas dizhi labaaks tur nav. divi svariigi pozitiivi momenti atminjas struktuura labaak uzbuuveeta nekaa PICiem un energjijas tauposh. bet ar to ieprogrammeshanas softu taa pagruutaak. mazaak izkostu fiichu, PICam to ir vesela juura pietiek tik google uzrakstiit PIC16C..., bet ar MSP430 buus stipri mazaak un arii 3,3V baroshana nepas ar TTL logjiku kopaa. protams dazham tas liksies siikums.

----------


## sharps

Nu ja kaadam vaig tos PIC16F628A (mazliet krutaaks par PIC16F62 :: , tad man ir saujinja...
un leetaak nekaa latgaliitee.

----------

